# Solved: Auger



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

So here I go again. Stopped up bathtub, stopped up standpipe washer drain in the kitchen. Both are slow drains. I'm sure both are clogged with hair and soap buildup. So I got a bottle of industrial strength drano and a drill driven auger. Hopefully $36.00 will keep me from calling a plumber.

But I am snake challenged. I know without a shadow of a doubt that I will have problems working the snake through the drain. This is a preemptive thread that I will check back on for snake tips during my cursing breaks.

So any tips?


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

I stand amazed...I finally figured this thing out. Up and down motion and work it. So far I have a pound of hair and a nail.

Still open for more tips.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

these two are very good reads:
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/article/0,,193799,00.html
.
http://www.chinawinds.co.uk/diy_tips/unclogging_stopped_drains.htm
.
pretty much cover everything,


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, sorry it took so long. I appreciate the advice. I'm still working on the bathtub. Unfortunately, it's starting to look like I need a plumber. Got 6 feet down with the snake and pulled a minimal amount of hair. I'm going to try again this weekend.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

you could rent a snake that comes on wheels and is longer. this is this one machine that looks like a power washer for drains uses a foot pedal to operate. i seen it on youtube but don't know what its called. makes alot of noise


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah,
don't y'all 'member dem ol' roto-rooter kommershals? 
.
where it had the springy-steel-blades,
on the end going in to cut the roots, etc???
pvc pretty much eliminated root problems,
.
hey ckphilli,
are other parts of your drains working ok?
if they aren't,
maybe it's your outside trap,
that is causing you some problems,
that was what our problem was,


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Lex- thanks, may be an option. I'll go to the store and check those out. As long as it's sturdy, I'll give it a shot. Just don't want to break their snake and pay more.

Daniel- all the other drains are fine. Bathroom sink, kitchen sink, washer...all fine and fast. That's why the tub has me baffled. It can't travel too far before it hits the main line.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you got to call a plumber hope you got a cheap one to call that works good and a good price or one that works at one price no matter how long it takes.

Don't know if some things cost more or not but http://bonneyplumbing.com/ 
AVOID SURPRISES
We charge by the job...not the hour, so you know what it costs before we start!


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok that machine in the link i posted is called a sewer jet. might be better then a snake.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> ok that machine in the link i posted is called a sewer jet. might be better then a snake.


But would not a sewer jet be also a pressure washer and it ads water to things so this could work but you can get a lot of water backing up till it clears.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the inputs fellas. Keep em coming whenever you think of something. The drain is my weekend project again.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There going another lost weekend getting washed down the drain. 

I sure hope you get it cleared this time because it gets old doing it each weekend.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Tis' the life I lead my friend

Cross your fingers...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Is the drain properly vented? That could cause a "slow" draining of water.


----------



## philtivvy (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi
It sounds as if you are working from the bath end of the line. I have found that it sometimes helps to rod through from the other end.
best of luck
phil


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

I did it!:up::up::up::up::up::up:

I tried snaking again and just wasn't getting anywhere. So I had a thought...

Things float in water...obviously...so I ran water until it came level with the pipe, covered the tub train with a plunger, and put my shopvac in to suck out the water. Unbelievably, the shopvac head fit just so it was airtight. Sucked out water with a bunch of hair and like 15 razor covers. Whatever else was in there drained out.

Saved myself at least 160 dollars it would cost to get a plumber.

I'm off to Lowe's to get a screen to prevent this from happening again.

I'm so excited and relieved.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Take a water hose to the roof and run water down the air gap vents to clear anything that may be in the lines. Get lots of hose so you can put the hose way way down the line and not just the water so it can help undo a nest that water may just run around.

Edit:
Opps I did not see your post on the next page. So looks like you got it cleared. Good to hear.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey I appreciate the tip anyway Heewee. Maybe didn't need it now...but I've got it in the archive for the future...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

if things float with water invest in a sewer jet then.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Didn't need it Lex, but thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

ckphilli said:


> Hey I appreciate the tip anyway Heewee. Maybe didn't need it now...but I've got it in the archive for the future...


Small birds can get in the vent pipes and if they can flay down to where the vent Y's they can start setting a nest on it.

Had to do that now and then where I used to live out with lots of land and birds around. I miss that now after being there 18 years because I do not hear the birds all the time. Plus we had so many types of birds.


----------

